# KERNELS?



## jr313

Hopefully these aren't dumb questions but....How come there aren't more custom kernels for the note 2? And can we use kernels from At&t, Tmo or Sprint on the Verizon Note 2 like we could with the galaxy s3? Thank you for any insight everyone.


----------



## dtroup64

I'm not sure why all of the development for Verizon Note 2 is on XDA... but that seems to be where it's at:
Perseus Kernel
A guide to S-Tweaks for Perseus Kernel


----------



## jr313

Yeah I'm actually using that one now with beans 6 build. I was wondering there aren't more choices, I guess not too many kernel devs have the phone.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## jdkoreclipse

I was thinking about making a kernel for the vz note 2. Ive been doing kernels for 2 years on various different devices (droid incredible, evo, tbolt, evo shift, evo3d, gnex, lg spectrum, just to name a few).

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtroup64

jdkoreclipse said:


> I was thinking about making a kernel for the vz note 2. Ive been doing kernels for 2 years on various different devices (droid incredible, evo, tbolt, evo shift, evo3d, gnex, lg spectrum, just to name a few).
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


I like the sound of that!


----------



## gnex0422

jdkoreclipse said:


> I was thinking about making a kernel for the vz note 2. Ive been doing kernels for 2 years on various different devices (droid incredible, evo, tbolt, evo shift, evo3d, gnex, lg spectrum, just to name a few).
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Sounds like a great idea...i used your kernels on the gnex and liked them.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## jdkoreclipse

gnex0422 said:


> Sounds like a great idea...i used your kernels on the gnex and liked them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


If you were to look in the vzw dev section right now, you would see a little something from me, and it isn't all too different from what I did on the gnex 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnex0422

jdkoreclipse said:


> If you were to look in the vzw dev section right now, you would see a little something from me, and it isn't all too different from what I did on the gnex
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Perfect thanks man i appreciate it! Keep up the great work!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------

